# Neon Green Puffer



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My LFS has some relatively 'shiny' greenish (no pattern) puffers that are labelled Neon Green Puffers. I've never seen anything like these, and I can't find info anywhere. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got it! ....Xenopterus naritus


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you sure they aren't A modestus? Those are more commonly sold & easier to care for.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is it to be sure:

http://www.pufferfish.co.uk/aquaria/specie...es/xenonari.htm

But the photos make this very confusing. I've seen photos claiming to be both species and they both look like this. Arrg!







What's the key identifying feature? These that I'm looking at are already the size of a full grown modestus (10 cm), how confusing!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing by easier to care for you mean modestus is smaller and less demanding of marine conditions? Can the naritus be acclimated to full marine? Would it be something that could eventually go into an aggressive marine tank (triggers, wrasses, etc.)?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

Acestro, thanks for those links.









I saw an aquarium full of those puffers for sale a few months ago and had no idea what they were. The tank was labeled "emerald puffers", but a search of that name revealed nothing that looked like the fish I saw.

I declined to buy them. Judging by the way they had all scalloped each others' tails, I concluded they were far too aggresive to be place in any community aquarium.

[Edit] So is the _naritus_ freshwater, brackish, or marine?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The naritus is marine (for the most part), but I guess it's less common and obviously easy to confuse. It doesn't help that the two species have only a half a dozen photos available on line between them! I got one, it's being kept by itself and it is the only one that wasn't scarred up. Very active fish!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> The naritus is marine (for the most part),


 But the specimens I saw for sale were in freshwater. Is it something like the _scatophagus_ that begin life in fresh/brackish water but require marine conditions later in life?

I just want to have all my facts straight the next time I'm tempted to buy one of these.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

There are actually 6 (could be even more) of these type puffers that look extremely similar, especially as juveniles. Only one is BW-SW, the X naritus . The rest are all FW.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But what are the identifying features to differentiate these?


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

It's extremely difficult, especially as juvies. Pics on hand (Dr Klaus Ebert's book: The Puffers of Fresh & Brackish Waters) & a good eye, are helpful.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, mine's eating well, I guess I'll know if it's naritus if it gets to 11"!!! Does salt do any harm to the other species? About a tablespoon per 5 gals? Thanks for all the info pufferpunk!


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Fw fish are best kept in FW. Let me see if I can find some pics for comparison for you. You should join us at The Puffer Forum. Many folks there have them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

will do, looks like a good forum that covers fish that definitely deserve their own forum. I know that cichlids handle salt well, largely because they have ancestors that are marine. Does this work for puffers or do fw puffers stress under any amounts of salt? Thanks again.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Xenopterus naritus

Auriglobus modestus

There are pics of people's fish at TPF also.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> This is it to be sure:
> 
> http://www.pufferfish.co.uk/aquaria/specie...es/xenonari.htm
> 
> ...


 great link


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Innes, You've never seen this site? PUFFER ID


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a pic (flash, not right color);


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That came out weird!









Here's a poor shot that shows his color;


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Last question! Is it impossible to house this guy with silver dollars? How aggressive is he?


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

That picture looks identical to the Auriglobus silus or A remotus, which both look exactally the same. The only difference is the A silus grows to 8.5cm & the A remotus to 6.5cm. The care of both is the same--FW, lively, common to suffer from overgrown teeth. These 2 species have a tendency to bite the fins of other fishes & becomes increasingly aggressive as they get older. They don't exhibit tendencies to chase other fishes, but if one of the aquarium occupants is sick or injured & unable to escape then it is doomed, as immediately all the puffers of this species will pounce on their "prey" & eat it! Kinda sounds like Ps huh?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It does! With 100 gallons (5 foot long tank) would fast fish and cichlids be able to steer clear of the teeth? I'm guessing live crustaceans (or dead I guess) are good preventions of teeth problems (maybe hard food pellets?).

Also, thanks for the I.D.! I'll pass it on to the LFS, they are generally very knowledgable but were as lost as I was on this one!


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds like it should work. I guess they would definately weed out the slower/weaker fish though!

As far as those teeth, if they are anything like the South American puffers (which I believe they are) unless you are feeding them a daily supply of snails, be prepared to have to trim their teeth every 6 months or more.

See: TRIMMING TEETH


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It just so happens that he got the tank that was already full of snails! I don't really look forward to any trimming!


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

It's not as difficult as you think. I'm writing my next article on it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very interesting, that whole clove oil thing is new to me. Excellent info!


----------

